# Westminster 2010 Hav Best of Breed



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2010/photos/breed/TP31329005.html

Best of Breed from Westminster Kennel Club Site


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

A corded Hav! Wow, I'm no show expert, but it seems to me that it must be quite rare for cordeds to win big shows like this.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

galaxie said:


> A corded Hav! Wow, I'm no show expert, but it seems to me that it must be quite rare for cordeds to win big shows like this.


You are right..and here is Best of Opposite Sex
http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2010/photos/breed/TR47288801.html


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

galaxie said:


> A corded Hav! Wow, I'm no show expert, but it seems to me that it must be quite rare for cordeds to win big shows like this.


Sweepea was actually the #3 Havanese in 2009. I have always loved the corded look myself.

Here is a picture I took of Sweepea at a show last year.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If I recall correctly, Sweepea (the winner this year) has won Westminster before. In fact, this would make Sweepea the first to have won Westminster's BOB twice for the Havanese breed.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You can go to the Westminster Kennel Club website and watch the Havanese breed video. It isn't posted yet, but probably will be by tomorrow.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

>...... or also check out this thread http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=315008#post315008 with more updates.


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

it's up... fun to watch. just the background music gets annoying after awhile..

http://video.usanetwork.com/features/westminster_dog_show/toy_group/v1201775


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I Liked the one in the first group that bribed the judge with kisses. A hav after my heart!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy and Leeann, wasn't this the breeder we saw at the show in Fitchburg with all the corded Havs? She did well with them there too. (although I know it was a much smaller show!)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just watched last night's Westminster show on USA. I love watching all of them. For the havanese, I just prefer the long flowing coat to the corded look.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Darn it! forgot to set the dvr. Will have to settle for day 2 tonight and find out when they will replay day 1...

Ok, looked at the Hav footage from the link. Loved the one that kissed the judge, showed the wonderful havie personality. The corded one didn't do much for me.. Loved the sables! There was one that had a darker beard like Sophie!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Question from a complete novice... why wasn't "our" Vallee in there? She's SO pretty and charismatic!

And, I have to agree with some of you--I don't care for the corded look, either. Can you imagine taking him/her out on a mountain hike? Oh, my, what a mess that would be.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I missed Westminster.......
But I sure love the corded look.....it is so cute and would not be mistaken for a shih-tsu here!:thumb:

Sweetpea is cute!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

krandall said:


> Missy and Leeann, wasn't this the breeder we saw at the show in Fitchburg with all the corded Havs? She did well with them there too. (although I know it was a much smaller show!)


Karen, I was wondering the same thing also.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Sheri said:


> Question from a complete novice... why wasn't "our" Vallee in there? She's SO pretty and charismatic!
> 
> And, I have to agree with some of you--I don't care for the corded look, either. Can you imagine taking him/her out on a mountain hike? Oh, my, what a mess that would be.


Sheri, thank you for the very nice compliment on Vallee. Vallee's last show was her breed win at Eukanuba. She is now officially retired and will hopefully someday in the future, be having her first litter.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Can someone explain to me why the corded one is a top show dog? I don't get it. 

I also loved the "kisser". I thought he/she had it all...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

A dog show judge is looking all the whole dog, not just the coat. The structure of the dogs is very important and having gone over Sweepea, I can say under all those cords, he is a nice example of the breed.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Rita, Karen, yes that was the same couple- the Lawrences. and I believe the same dogs. Leeann will know for sure.


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

yes, that is the Lawrences (Steve and Alice). The dog they were showing was Devil Made me Do It (Sweetpea) who also has a 2 page add in Dog News magazine last month. Their kennel is Fuzzy Farm.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Kathy said:


> A dog show judge is looking all the whole dog, not just the coat. The structure of the dogs is very important and having gone over Sweepea, I can say under all those cords, he is a nice example of the breed.


Okay, but nicer than all the others? Oh well, on the other hand, I don't think Sweepea is nearly as likely as any of the others to send people tearing out to the puppy mill stores demanding cute little Havanese puppies, so maybe it's a good thing that the top dog isn't the prettiest.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Mojo's Mom said:


> Okay, but nicer than all the others?


 LOL, I take the 5th!!! :tape::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

The Lawrences had an amazing day yesterday. They also breed Pulis and the Puli from their bitch won BOB and then won the Herding Group!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kathy said:


> LOL, I take the 5th!!! :tape::biggrin1::biggrin1:


DITTO!!!


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

DITTO! Makes ya want to get a fresh 10 blade on the clipper and let the dog say......... ahhhhh relief! lol


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I thought it was the same dog that won the westminster last year.  I really, really, really dislike the corded Havanese. I think the look belongs on the Puli and Komondor. I understand that underneath all those cords he might be an excellent representative of the breed, but outside he just looks unkempt. Most of the Havs I saw in the video are just so much better looking. Sometimes I wonder if it's about the other end of the leash and not about the dog and just how much politics is behind the wins.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Boy I have to agree that the corded look is not my idea of beauty. It just looks messy to me. There were some really beautiul dogs in that group. They are just poetry in motion!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I wasn't able to find fuzzy farm's website if they have one but it looks like there are some pics of the two of them as puppies on the wincroft site (pre cords):

http://www.wincrofthavanese.com/CHkidsBus.html


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm with most of you that I do not prefer the corded look. I hope we don't have many on the forum that have a corded. I would hate to hurt someone's feelings. I am a big novice on shows and details. I can see how judging is done when you are looking at ALL of one breed but when they get into best of show, how can you judge that? How do you compare a beagle to a poodle to a maltese???? Speaking of poodles, I know that toy poodle won before but I don't think it should have won last night. It doesn't even look like a real poodle!!!! It's carved into some half shaved, half fluff. Just not my thing.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

When the judges judge groups and best of show, they don't judge a beagle against a great dane, they judge the dogs strictly against the breed standard. That is they judge how close the poodle is to the poodle standard or the havanese is to the havanese standard. That is, it has to be the best possible representation of the breed as laid out by the breed standard.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks. I figured that that is how they do it. I would never make a good judge. I'd vote cute every time!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

congrats to the little guy.
he had good coat swing


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh I saw that, did not realize it was the same breeder/owner...Now I see why they like the corded Hav. I am not familiar with either Pulis or corded Havs..do they come in colors? I saw a White Puli on one of the Dog Whisperer shows, she sid they were very rare? My guess is BIS will be between the Scottie and the White Toy Poodle...what does everyone think? Of course I am guessing the Scottie will/has made it she surely has the record for BOB


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I personally like the corded look, especially how it shows off motion. It seems to me that it would make it more difficult to feel the conformation of the dog, but I certainly don't have enough experience to say that's true.

I would love to try cording Cooper, because I believe his coat would do it very naturally, but the maintenance for cords is just too much for me.

Congratulations to all the winners!

Ho-hum a toy poodle. At least there will only be one poodle in the fight for BOS.

Beverly


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

tabby2 said:


> The Lawrences had an amazing day yesterday. They also breed Pulis and the Puli from their bitch won BOB and then won the Herding Group!


Tell me do you know how they wash, dry these dogs? I don't know if I like them or not..


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> Rita, Karen, yes that was the same couple- the Lawrences. and I believe the same dogs. Leeann will know for sure.


Yes that was Sweepea you girls seen in Fitchburg along with a couple others that were at Westminster.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't think I would mind the corded look if it just looked clean. Watching the movement is interesting. As little as I know about conformation, it looked pretty good.

Geesh, when I think about the time I spend on one little matt, I can just see me now un-cording each little tootsie roll each day, combing it out, and then twisting it back! That would be after washing that dirty looking face!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Carole, I don't think they un-roll and roll back up those cords, do they?! :fear: That seems impossible! I thought they had to leave them like that and just squish shampoo through the close-to-the-skin area, like dread-locks.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! I think she's joking Sheri. Once you let a dog cord, you cannot undo a cord. The only way to remove it is to shave the dog.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I love the corded havs, I was able to see him up close at Nationals and the cords take work, you can tell it isn't just a 'let them cord naturally' endeavor.

He's a beauty.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am with most of you, I prefer flowing coats to the corded coat. I am just glad that it's not a look that makes people run to buy a puppy right away. So puppy mills won't be churning out Hav puppies. I like to see the breed remain under the" popular breed radar".


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Boy oh boy, I liked the dog that went Best of Opposite Sex, love that dog, what a beautiful face! Ch Heartland's Rumor Has It


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

jillnors2 said:


> Boy oh boy, I liked the dog that went Best of Opposite Sex, love that dog, what a beautiful face! Ch Heartland's Rumor Has It


I knew you'd like him Jill He has the same eyes as Mr Scudder.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Linda, we seem to like the same type! Can they show Corded havanese in Europe? I'm just not a fan.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, I just love those adoring eyes. Don't know about the corded hav's in Europe.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> LOL! I think she's joking Sheri. Once you let a dog cord, you cannot undo a cord. The only way to remove it is to shave the dog.


Thanks, I was wondering how the Puli and corded Hav owners care for their coats..I can go google it and see I am sure...seems like there would eventually be a smell :-}


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Thanks, I was wondering how the Puli and corded Hav owners care for their coats..I can go google it and see I am sure...seems like there would eventually be a smell :-}


People with dreadlocks wash their hair without undoing the locks...I am guessing it would be the same with a dog??


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sheri, you are so cute! Yes, I was just joking.


----------



## ladystringer (Dec 15, 2009)

I was so disappointed to see the corded Havanese. At the minute I saw the cords I knew he had no way of winning against the other dogs. Why would you, as the man said, "have controlled mats" as your top dog?

I wish the German Shepherd would have won....since the Havanese knocked itself out with the mats.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Just got home today from Westminster and just have to say that I was disappointed by the choice made on the Havs, but then again, I am not a judge. 
REgardless of who won, there were some fabulous - gorgeous Havs in that show!!! As well as in the Specialty on Saturday!


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Personally, I love the corded look as well as the flowing coat. I think it depends on personal taste but the judging is based not just on coat but the entire dog. I was really rooting for the Puli to win BOS; the coat just really showed how wonderfully the dog moved. But the Scottie was a beautiful dog with many BOSs under her belt so I am not the slightest bit unhappy. I did try to cord Shadow but it takes quite awhile and is very, very messy and difficult to do (at least, for me it was). I was struck when someone mentioned that it took two years to cord a Puli; no wonder I had no luck with Shadow, I had no patience!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Chere said:


> Personally, I love the corded look as well as the flowing coat. I think it depends on personal taste but the judging is based not just on coat but the entire dog. I was really rooting for the Puli to win BOS; the coat just really showed how wonderfully the dog moved. But the Scottie was a beautiful dog with many BOSs under her belt so I am not the slightest bit unhappy. I did try to cord Shadow but it takes quite awhile and is very, very messy and difficult to do (at least, for me it was). I was struck when someone mentioned that it took two years to cord a Puli; no wonder I had no luck with Shadow, I had no patience!


I agree with you I do like the look...


----------

